# I am smitten with the kittens....Thinking of changing my avatar



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

What do you guys think? 

Is it generally bad to switch avatars? 

I don't mind my self portrait thingie (even though there's way too much flash   stupid camera...) but I just took a look at those kitten avatars and they are just so darned cute that I think I might switch. 

Especially this one :







But will it confuse people? I've heard a few folks say that they don't like when people change avatars because people get used to seeing one and associate that with you more than even your user name.

What do you think, people of ENWorld?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> What do you guys think?
> 
> Is it generally bad to switch avatars?
> 
> ...




Your user name is unique enough that I think you could change your avatar without concern, plus you could always do a display of image in your sig.


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 16, 2003)

awww the wittle kitty!

Change is good.

Slim


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> What do you guys think?
> 
> Is it generally bad to switch avatars?
> 
> What do you think, people of ENWorld?





 a change in avatar will completely make you lose oyur identity and sense of self worth!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 16, 2003)

I think we went through this before with kitanavorr.  

YOU WILL DO NO SUCH THING!

well, maybe an updated non-glary pic would do.   

Cats rule though.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2003)

Do what you like.  If you want a kitten avatar, go for it.  Me, I just needed something quasi-feline and that kitten in the washing machine (is that where he is?) is pretty much spot on for me right now.  I think Carnifex had one of a stuffed lion a while ago that was pretty cool, but now I'm hijacking.  Anyhow, I don't think it's a big deal.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2003)

I've changed a few times in the past, although I've come full circle and am now back where I started.  Go figger.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the glared-out Djeta picture. I'm one of those people who doesn't like the switching of avatars, expecially when I get used to associating them with their avatar when reading threads.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 16, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've changed a few times in the past, although I've come full circle and am now back where I started.  Go figger.



And a good thing, too.  It's just not a Joshua Dyal post without the "man in blue" avatar.


----------



## BSF (Sep 16, 2003)

Nah, switch if you want to.  Sialia was kind enough to do several concept pieces for me.  I swap out occasionally.  Actually, I was thinking of swapping mine again this week.  

Thanks Sialia!!!  (If you read this...)


----------



## Darkness (Sep 17, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> But will it confuse people? I've heard a few folks say that they don't like when people change avatars because people get used to seeing one and associate that with you more than even your user name.



Îf your new avatar is eye-catching enough, that's not a problem.

Not that I'd have any experience with that...


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, in general I'm all for changing avatars as often as you feel like, but , on the other hand, I never mind seeing more Djeta.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 17, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Well, in general I'm all for changing avatars as often as you feel like, but , on the other hand, I never mind seeing more Djeta.





I decided to go ahead and change it to the kitten for a while. Maybe you guys like it but it's kinda weird seeing my own face everytime I come across one of my posts on the boards. I'm still in the member gallery so I'm not going to be faceless  And soon I will be in the costume gallery, dressed up as Spiderwoman so you can all laugh and point at me


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

My post was ment to be in a sarcastic tone, do what you want with your avatar.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Sep 17, 2003)

Death to Kitties !


----------



## Henry (Sep 17, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I decided to go ahead and change it to the kitten for a while.




I'll miss what I've come to refer to as "The Deer in the Headlights Photo," but I think I'll manage.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 17, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> My post was ment to be in a sarcastic tone, do what you want with your avatar.




I figured you were kidding. I like the kitty. I think I'll keep her for a while


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 17, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Nah, switch if you want to.  Sialia was kind enough to do several concept pieces for me.  I swap out occasionally.  Actually, I was thinking of swapping mine again this week.
> 
> Thanks Sialia!!!  (If you read this...)




Nice avatar! (I like Tangram!)

Slim


----------



## hong (Sep 17, 2003)

Stupid kittens.


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 17, 2003)

_Edit: Let's just move along, shall we? -- Eridanis_


----------



## haiiro (Sep 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've changed a few times in the past, although I've come full circle and am now back where I started.  Go figger.




I hadn't caught the switch back yet, but I'm with Barendd -- I like this one better than the rest. 

As for switching avatars in general, I guess I lean to leaving them along or being known for switching (like clay). I fiddled with mine for a day, then stuck with the original. Overall, it's definitely no big deal.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 17, 2003)

Ultimatly it's your choice, but still I'd not mind. That kitten pictures changing all the time...


----------



## Welverin (Sep 17, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Is it generally bad to switch avatars?




Yes, but I don't hold it against anyone who does change.



> But will it confuse people? I've heard a few folks say that they don't like when people change avatars because people get used to seeing one and associate that with you more than even your user name.




I don't associate the a persons avatar with them more than their screen name, but the avatar does stand out more. So when I quick glance over I identify the pic faster than the name.

Final verdict: stick with the kitty avatr, because as you said it's just to cute.


----------



## seasong (Sep 17, 2003)

I prefer avatars with people's faces, but that's not an issue of _changing_ your avatar .

And the kitten is darned cute.


----------



## Mark (Sep 17, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I am smitten with the kittens....




It always starts that way but one day you will merely be _smat with a cat_...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 17, 2003)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I hadn't caught the switch back yet, but I'm with Barendd -- I like this one better than the rest.



Theres actually a whole series of those, taken from the Disciples computer game and modified for a mod-file for Heroes of Might and Magic III.  All of them would make great avatars.  I oughtta offer them up to the community at large, I suppose...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 18, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I oughtta offer them up to the community at large, I suppose...



In fact...


----------



## BOZ (Sep 18, 2003)

i always thought your avatar was by todd mcfarlane.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 18, 2003)

It's very much in the same style, isn't it?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 18, 2003)

They should place those pics in a Joshua Dyal cat in the avatar area.


----------

